# "The Wedding Tour" - May June 2010 - DVD- NEW THRE



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have just received my DVD of the tour from one of the participants (pm me if you want to contact details) - he has done a really good job with about an hour of film, edited into a lovely video sequence of the tour. 

It is available (sorry, I don't remember his user name on here) for a modest donation to his nominated charity, well worth having for all those on the tour, and maybe for others interested too. It is also helping a very worthwhile charity. 

Pleeeaasse keep this thread on topic!!!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The users name is clipper.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Posted about this a week ago

Loddy

ps Good dvd


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

If you PM Clipper I can send you details of how you can receive the DVD
Dennis


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

clipper said:


> If you PM Clipper I can send you details of how you can receive the DVD


Hi Dennis,

Did you get my PayPal payment, and my note on the other thread?

Dougie.


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

Hi Dougie have sent you an email
Den


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just watched the DVD. It's a nice introduction to anyone taking, or thinking of taking a trip to Moroccco with DD. It gives a view of the country and roads for anyone wondering what to expect, as well as some compsites. Well worth a fiver donation to the charity.


----------

